# Fiance visa vs spouse visa



## jones_amy_b (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I recently got engaged to my now fiancé who lives in England and is a British citizen. I myself am a US citizen. We are trying to plan an elopement to Ireland in the fall, and navigating the decision of fiancé visa vs spousal visa. One of the items that came up on a website was that if we had a fiancé visa, we then had to get married in the UK in order to then transition to a spousal visa. However, I can't find this stipulation on the government site. Does anyone know if this is actually true? We don't want to put down deposits in Ireland for the wedding if the marriage won't be recognized. If thats the case we would then get married in the UK.

Also the transition/application from fiancé visa to spousal visa. Do we then to have pay another 895 pounds to do this? 

If we only go the spousal visa, do I have to be in the United States to apply for this? Or could it be done from the UK after we're married? I know my passport has to be surrendered. I also read that you might be able to apply for the spousal visa in person and get it the same day. Again, not sure if this is true. I greatly appreciate any feedback! Thank you


----------



## SySy055 (Jan 9, 2016)

You most definately have to have a fiancee visa to get married in the UK and then apply for a spouse visa.

You have to apply for either visa if your married outside the UK in the United States.

My boyfriend and I are currently in the process of our Fiancee Visa, - I'm american & he's british - we are then getting my spouse visa after we get married on a priority service.

Yes you have to pay fee's twice for both the fiancee and the spouse visa.

Visa process was relatively easy to go through, I'd make the suggestion to get the fiancee visa, get a town hall wedding done, then get your marriage visa out of the way and plan a ireland wedding after the fact, that way you have the legalities of the visa crap out of the way and can return straight away with your wife.

That is our plan at least. Just another suggestion if you hadn't thought about it cause I've decided it was just easier this way.

Due to the visa not having really a time frame or you never knowing what your time frame is I decided I wasn't willing to risk thousands of dollars in wedding money incase the goverment decided to mess us around.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually, in terms of keeping the cost down, it is far more advisable to marry outside the UK (in US or Ireland like you said), and apply for a spouse visa only.

Fiance visa adds another visa cost and I disagree with SySy055 that it is fairly easy. In fact you are setting yourself up to submit two very tedious visa applications, almost back to back (or at least within 6 months of each other).

So unless you have some sentimental reasons for which you want to marry in the UK, an USA wedding (as you can marry in USA as a tourist) or a wedding in Ireland like you said is a more attractive option.

Why pay double the visa fees when that money can go towards your wedding/honeymoon etc?

Good luck with your decision making.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

PS- if you marry in Ireland or USA, you need to apply for your spouse visa from USA (as your country of residence).

However, if you apply for a fiancé visa first in USA and come over and get married in the UK, you can do a same day application for your spouse visa from within the UK after your wedding. Cost implication of this is 500 quid extra , on top of the spouse visa and IHS fees, for the premium same day service.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jones_amy_b said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently got engaged to my now fiancé who lives in England and is a British citizen. I myself am a US citizen. We are trying to plan an elopement to Ireland in the fall, and navigating the decision of fiancé visa vs spousal visa. One of the items that came up on a website was that if we had a fiancé visa, we then had to get married in the UK in order to then transition to a spousal visa. However, I can't find this stipulation on the government site. Does anyone know if this is actually true? We don't want to put down deposits in Ireland for the wedding if the marriage won't be recognized. If thats the case we would then get married in the UK.


 Yes on a fiance visa, you have to marry *in the UK* in order to then apply for FLR (M)-further leave to remain as a spouse. There is no point in getting a fiance visa if you intend to marry somewhere else. An wedding in Ireland will be recognised in the UK.



> Also the transition/application from fiancé visa to spousal visa. Do we then to have pay another 895 pounds to do this?


If you intend to get married in the UK you pay for a fiance visa and then FLR (M). Fees are going up on 18 March for both.




> If we only go the spousal visa, do I have to be in the United States to apply for this? Or could it be done from the UK after we're married? I know my passport has to be surrendered. I also read that you might be able to apply for the spousal visa in person and get it the same day. Again, not sure if this is true. I greatly appreciate any feedback! Thank you


If you marry outside of the UK you have to apply from your home country or normal place of residence. You can't switch from a tourist visa to any other kind of visa from within the UK. There are no in person appointments for visas outside of the UK. You can, however pay for priority processing if you apply from the US. This will put your application ahead of non-priority applications.


----------

